# New here. Please help



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

I would suggest heading over to elmoto.net which is a forum devoted exclusively to electric motorcycles. There is tons of information there, although you will probably need to utilize the search function to find the good stuff. 

How much are you willing to spend on this conversion? Top speeds like you are looking for will not come cheap.


----------

